# One of my Frilled dragons



## Davedood (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## agent A (Mar 2, 2012)

how cute!!! :wub: 

i didnt know they were in culture


----------



## Davedood (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's one of the females begging for food.






And male and female together.






They can be trained to drink, quite amusing.


----------



## agent A (Mar 2, 2012)

Aww that's too sweet :wub: 

Don't they run fast??? Wat happens if they run off??


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 2, 2012)

Davedood said:


> And male and female together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boy do yours like to drink a lot of Sam Adams.  

keep up the training.

Harry


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 2, 2012)

very cool


----------



## happy1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

They are cute!


----------



## CoolMantid (Mar 2, 2012)

Aww!


----------



## dragon (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweet! How uptight do they have to get to flare their frills?


----------



## Davedood (Mar 11, 2012)

dragons_maelstrom said:


> Sweet! How uptight do they have to get to flare their frills?


Usually everyday they "yawn" if you will in the morning, and the frill extends.


----------



## D.J. (May 26, 2012)

Dam nice specimens, pretty big to.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 26, 2012)

aw! give em some more dinner!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought those are a protected species and it was illegal to keep them...

P.S. How long do bearded dragons live?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> I thought those are a protected species and it was illegal to keep them...
> 
> P.S. How long do bearded dragons live?


You can keep them it is fine, and thats a frilled not bearded, bearded dragon is this


----------



## Mantiskid (Jul 10, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> You can keep them it is fine, and thats a frilled not bearded, bearded dragon is this


Yes I knew it was a frilled, not bearded dragon. I was just asking how long bearded dragons live.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 11, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> Yes I knew it was a frilled, not bearded dragon. I was just asking how long bearded dragons live.


Oh i was stuck on the topic of frilled since that is what this topic is about.

Bearded dragons can live about 15 years. My neighbors is 14 right now


----------

